# early Fundal Height



## mommyof3girls

I'm 10 weeks today and I can't seem to find my fundal height. 

Do any of you remember were your uterus was/is around this time frame?

Also, I have extra "baby fat" left from my last pregnancy (a year ago) would that be another reason why I can't find it?


----------



## lizziedripping

At this stage hun, it is difficult to find the top of your uterus because it is still way down low in the pelvis. It should be just in line with the top of your pubic bone - mine had just begin to rise above that point BY 10wks. x


----------



## mommyof3girls

lizziedripping said:


> At this stage hun, it is difficult to find the top of your uterus because it is still way down low in the pelvis. It should be just in line with the top of your pubic bone - mine had just begin to rise above that point BY 10wks. x

Thank you so much. :hugs: At this point I think I'm now finding things to worry about. I just was this pregnancy to fast forward until they start moving. At these then I won't worry as much.


----------



## MamaFeliz

Hey ladies I'm "huge" for me, but my Dr. says my fundal height is normal for a singleton not twins... I am going to a scan to see if there is two. Any tall thin moms that's fundal height at 18weeks was not very different?? I can feel the baby or babies moving like crazy for four weeks now, can even feel kicking from the outside. Still nautious and tierd. Just feeling so heavy. I was surprised that I measured normal, though I don't remember what I measured with my singletons... just that the Dr.s always told me I'd have small babies are they always were over 8lbs. maybe I just carry small. Anyone had that with their twins? 

Thanks!:shrug:


----------



## Alwilan

MamaFeliz said:


> Hey ladies I'm "huge" for me, but my Dr. says my fundal height is normal for a singleton not twins... I am going to a scan to see if there is two. Any tall thin moms that's fundal height at 18weeks was not very different?? I can feel the baby or babies moving like crazy for four weeks now, can even feel kicking from the outside. Still nautious and tierd. Just feeling so heavy. I was surprised that I measured normal, though I don't remember what I measured with my singletons... just that the Dr.s always told me I'd have small babies are they always were over 8lbs. maybe I just carry small. Anyone had that with their twins?
> 
> Thanks!:shrug:

I'm tall, not too thin, but wasn't overweight pre pregnancy either, but at 16 weeks I was measuring 21 weeks. However I looked bigger with my last singleton and always measured correctly for my weeks :shrug:. I think it is all just how you carry them. 

You never know what you see at your scan but I think it will be only 1, maybe other mums have had your situation. Good Luck x


----------



## apple84

Hmm my doctor didn't mention my fundal height until 16 weeks. I was measuring 20 weeks then.


----------



## knitbit

At 16 weeks, I was 16cm. I'm not sure where that falls in terms of average weeks, but I don't think it's that far off of 16 weeks.


----------



## MamaFeliz

I'll let you know what they find! Hope it's soon... if not this week it's Sept 7th!!!


----------



## tripletsOMG

the fundul height is equal to wks 18=18wks ect (singleton) I am 17wks measuring 28 with twins whoa momma


----------



## MamaFeliz

Hi, I'm updating:
I am Having one baby... Hospital wont tell sex untill 21 weeks... don't know why. 
But I have a postirior Placenta for the first time, which is why, I'm told I can feel SO much more, SO much sooner, and why I 'popped' earlier than before!!! 
I'm am not dissapionted, thought twins would have been a great adventure!


----------



## Alwilan

Hi glad you have found out for sure. At least now you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without wondering. Good Luck and Take Care x


----------



## MamaFeliz

And we found out it's a girl!!! That's two of each for us! Yay!!!


----------



## mechanica

Congrats!!

My fundal height has never been measured by a midwife (a GP randomly took it when i went in about SPD and i was measuring 4-5 weeks ahead). I thought it didn't matter with twins?


----------

